# Wedding deposit refunds - trying to get our deposit back



## OMBR (31 Aug 2011)

Hi, we booked our wedding in May and paid a hefty deposit (they stated it was non refundable).  Recently my baby nephew has become very ill so we've had to cancel...Yesterday I rang the hotel explaining our heart break etc in the hope that they would show some compassion but all they offered was to refund us some of the deposit if they resell the venue..I am sick and disgusted and cannot believe their response.....anybody got any advice?


----------



## Gekko (31 Aug 2011)

It's completely unreasonable...on your part.  You were aware of the terms and conditions attached to the payment of the deposit.  Now you're claiming to be "sick and disgusted" and that you "cannot believe their response".  Why?  It sounds like they've made a small concession in relation to a possible partial refund if they resell the venue.

Why have you cancelled the wedding rather than merely postponing it?  Have you thought about asking them to "defer" your deposit to an alternative date?


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Aug 2011)

In light of the fact that they stated non-refundable things would not look good.  You could contact www.consumerconnect.ie to see what they have to say.

If you book a date in the future with the hotel will they allow the full deposit or perhaps if you write to the owner and appeal to them by explaining the circumstances they might show some sympathy.  Probably have to remember though that hotels are feeling the pinch in these recessionary times.


----------



## Jim2007 (31 Aug 2011)

OMBR said:


> I am sick and disgusted and cannot believe their response.....anybody got any advice?



There is a very good reason why these kind of deposits are not refundable, the hotels have made commitments too based on your booking - they have got staff to pay, overheads to cover and so on.  And the idea of the deposit is that confirms your intentions and in the worst case at least some of those costs will be covered and they will not be on the hook for it all.  

To expect that they would simply hand you back the deposit and then have to carry the full costs of the operation as well, is not realistic.  Under the circumstances I think their offer is very reasonable.

Jim.


----------



## Ann1 (1 Sep 2011)

I think if the hotel can secure a new booking for that date in May....which is eight months away....they should refund the OP their deposit in full. It's not as if they are cancelling eight weeks in advance of the wedding....the hotel will not lose out in any way.


----------



## bugler (1 Sep 2011)

Ann1 said:


> I think if the hotel can secure a new booking for that date in May....which is eight months away....they should refund the OP their deposit in full. It's not as if they are cancelling eight weeks in advance of the wedding....the hotel will not lose out in any way.



There's nothing in the OP's post to state when the wedding is. I assume we can take "we booked our wedding in May" literally. 

I think you are at the mercy of the venue here, OP.


----------



## JP1234 (1 Sep 2011)

I am afraid you are just going to have to appeal to the better nature of the management, you agreed to pay a non-refundable deposit and they are under no obligation to change this.  

Depending on when the wedding is it is possible the hotel may not have suffered a direct financial loss, such as wages (staff rota in the hotel I worked at were done week to week) or other overheads, food, drink etc would normally only be ordered in on the week or day of the event, but there is a chance they have turned away other bookings to accommodate you.

Is is not possible to reschedule and use the deposit against the new date?


----------



## Mongola (1 Sep 2011)

Sorry to hear about your nephew but I am also sorry to say that you have entered an agreement with that venue and I am sure you have signed understanding the terms of the agreement. 

Although you feel that they should show compassion, they don't know you/owe you anything. It sounds cruel & unfair but it is a business agreement you've entered. 

Would you not be able to move the wedding to another date? As you have siad, it is 8 months away...I ignore your nephew's condition but 8 months is a long time away. 
Usually venues offer that option: if you differ the date you do not loose your deposit. 

Best of luck and keep us informed.


----------



## JoeRoberts (2 Sep 2011)

This is difficult to understand. Are you totally cancelling your marriage because your nephew is ill ? Surely you have another date in mind that you could negotiate with the hotel. i've seen people who still get married even in the midst of great grief such as terminally ill parent/sibling.


----------



## Complainer (3 Sep 2011)

JoeRoberts said:


> This is difficult to understand. Are you totally cancelling your marriage because your nephew is ill ? Surely you have another date in mind that you could negotiate with the hotel. i've seen people who still get married even in the midst of great grief such as terminally ill parent/sibling.



I agree - this does seem difficult to understand. But, if the cancellation decision has already been made and can't be reversed, let's find the best way forward. 

Why don't you try to get a bit of a campaign going to get this date resold? Start posting your story on various wedding websites and discussion boards and maybe even Joe Duffy, so that people know about the available date. Get 'mystery shopping' callers to contact the hotel and ask about the date, so you are sure about whether it gets resold or not.


----------



## hastalavista (4 Sep 2011)

OMBR said:


> Hi, we booked our wedding in May and paid a hefty deposit (they stated it was non refundable).  Recently my baby nephew has become very ill so we've had to cancel...Yesterday I rang the hotel explaining our heart break etc in the hope that they would show some compassion but all they offered was to refund us some of the deposit if they resell the venue..I am sick and disgusted and cannot believe their response.....anybody got any advice?



Been there with the ours daughters wedding which didn't happen.

The hotel conditions are quite clear for the reasons already listed.

The hotel has no reason to either believe or doubt your situation. 
At the best of times people use all sorts of excuses to try and get out of contracts, just look at what paperwork is needed if you want to claim on travel insurance for being too ill to travel: You need 5 years original medical records.
In the current climate there is even more pressure on both hotels and customers hence the bigger deposits these days.

In our case there was  enough time and they resold the venue and we got all our deposit back, they had no legal obligation to do so.


----------

